
Spanish startup “close to perfecting” its 3D-printed plant-based steak - Kaibeezy
https://www.euronews.com/2020/02/28/spanish-startup-close-to-perfecting-its-3d-printed-plant-based-steak
======
Kaibeezy
_Using 3D printing allows the ingredients to be laid down as a criss-cross of
filaments, which imitate the intracellular proteins in muscle cells._

 _" This strategy allows us to define the resulting texture in terms of
chewiness and tensile and compression resistance, and to mimic the taste and
nutritional properties of a variety of meat and seafood, as well as their
appearance," says Guiseppe Scionti, the founder of Nova Meat._

[https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51263266](https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51263266)

